# A personal plea re your shops?



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am avidly reading all the stuff I can re other people shops because I need to make some small changes to my woodshop.If you have any pics re your woodshops please could we have a few or maybe I think this has been asked before I could be pointed to old posts.The trouble is I bought late last year a very large wadkin-altendorf dimension-panel saw with a large sliding table it takes up a fair bit of space and weighs aroung 580 kilos anyway when the removable table extension not the table itself is added it leaves little room and I remove it when not needed It is designed to accomodate this into it but I am making a rethink strategy with other space and making new storage boxes etc .let me know what you think? Alistair


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a video of mine!

Trying to fit alot of things efficiently into a small shop is challenging but fun, best of luck.


----------



## pcarss (Apr 7, 2012)

post number 4 . . . one more to go!


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Alistair I wish I had a "together" and well arranged shop to show you, but I do not ! I wish I were better organized, but I am in the process of re-collecting and building new machines and acquiring parts etc. so my skills at organizing are lacking. I sure wish you success in achieving that which has eluded me for so long . I sure do wish you good luck in the endeavor. 
your dis-organized north florida friend , don schneider


----------



## ducky911 (Oct 6, 2010)

You can see thousands of shops right here…just click on the shops tab at the top of this site.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Scotsman - I spent a lot of time and effort into researching equipment, shop design, layouts, and storage before I built my shop. Check out my pics, and writeup as I go into some detail as to the items and issues that I dealt with and how I resolved many of them. Hope this helps. If you have any questions I would be happy to answer them if I can. Send me a message.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Alister,

I just moved my shop back to the basement of our home. I had it in the garage for a while but I must be getting soft, it is way too cold in the Garage.

This is a shot from my hand tool area to the other end of the shop:










and this is from the table saw looking back at the hand tool area:










You see more pics Here: http://s250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/johnswoodshop/April%20Shop%20Shots/

I just got it set back up and there are several things I have yet to do, but hopefully this will give you some ideas.

The shop space is 46' Long by 18' Wide at the widest portion.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I just moved from FL to NM, and the new shop is quite a bit smaller than the old one, so it has been fun fitting everything in. The shop is not finished yet, but here are some preliminary photos. The biggest space saver, replace machinery stands with cabinets that do double duty as storage places instead of empty space to collect dust.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Tom…....

What a great shop space!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Alister
I've been there and still fight the battle of to much stuff for the space I have and have had to sell equipment I just couldn't make work even though I didn't want too. I try to reserve all floor space for equipment or work benches and I try to store all other items up off the floor on shelves or hang them on the wall. I've found sometimes what I thought I really needed just won't fit.I hope you can work it out.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have mine in a two car garage with a stinking pillar right in the middle. The large tools aren't the problem so much as where to put all the small stuff. When you consider all the aspects of building something, planning, cutting, finishing, assembling, you have to look at how much time you'll be doing each of these and plan to make room for that. I do a lot of finishing, so having more space allocated for that is very important. It becomes necessary to put some large tools on wheels so they can be moved aside.


----------



## Rembo (Apr 28, 2010)

ok. here is my shop. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/40821
not entirely pure, it is sometimes, but I am struggling with this


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys I am well pleased with the results of this post. Don your a great guy thanks for your kind comments on my last post.Your woodshops are amazing too.Alistair


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Alistair, Could you post a sketch or photo of your shop as it is now? It would help in assisting you.


----------



## alkillian (Mar 19, 2011)

At this time I dont have a shop. I am kinda without a shop or all my stuff. In june I will have everything down here and I can start cranking out sawdust again.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

No matter what size space your shop is it will never be big enough. I started in a 1 bedroom years ago and used the dining room, why the wife allowed that still puzzles me. Then moved to a rented loft, then to my brother in laws basement, now in my two car garage. I want to build onto the garage to have another bay, but the wife is not giving up any backyard space. Although it's a bit messy here's mine,

http://lumberjocks.com/Martyroc/workshop


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/workshop

It's small, it's messy, but it works. As long as my lovely bride doesn't confuse my shop for a garage / junk storage room…

Take a look at my shop tour, including the videos. It is pretty lengthy as I am trying to get ideas out as best I know how… You might just find some space saving ideas in there for your own shop!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Alistair:

Are you aware of, or … have you tried … the Grizzly Shop Planner, on their website ???

Might be very helpful.

Old Altendorf, huh ? Well played, Good Sir. Well played !!


----------

